# Sweet and Savory Stuffed Pork



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I took half a pork loin out to defrost yesterday with no clear idea of what I was going to make with it. Then last night while updating my recipe index I hit upon it with my Sweet-n-Savory, Apple/Bacon pork stuffing.
Link>>> Sweet-n-Savory Pork Stuffing, Apple/Bacon


So I sharpened my favorite filet knife and butterflied my pork loin.
Then I pounded it out and it's ready for stuffing.






















So lets make that stuffing.
I cut the recipe down for this single loin.


1.5C peeled and diced apple
3/4C crumbled bacon
1/2C minced pork loin scraps
1/2C diced onion
1/4C diced celery
1 stick butter
1/4C brown sugar
3/4C plain bread crumbs
1t rubbed sage
salt






















Lay the stuffing down evenly about a 1/4" thick, leave about an inch on the sides/ends.






























Use some plastic wrap to help roll it up.
Don't use too much pressure or your stuffing will be forced out of place and you'll not get that pretty picture of a pinwheel when cut.
Once rolled, truss it up nicely and tie the ends a little tighter so no stuffing escapes.


Ready to go into the smoker at 275° over Apple wood, and will cook to an IT of 135°












Today's side dish is my Salsa Verde Taters
Link >>> Salsa Verde Taters






















Made a quick Apple glaze for the pork.


1C Apple jelly
Mustard, 1t increments till you like the flvor
1-2t lemon juice
In a small sauce pan melt the apple jelly.
Add a teaspoon of mustard at a time to your liking.
And a teaspoon of lemon juice at a time to your liking.
Stir and you've your glaze.






















Done!
A very sweet treat for dinner, both the stuffing and glaze were remarkable.
A nice jellyroll/pinwheel effect looks great on the plate.










































Plated with Taters and Watermelon


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that's not too difficult. i think i can handle it. thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great as always.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’ll be trying this soon!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> I’ll be trying this soon!!


I think you'll enjoy it.
Try it with a loin or some thick chops, stuffed pork rules.
Protip, don't overcook or it'll be dry.


----------

